# Solved: Stream VIDEO_TS files from PC to iPad



## energyzer (Jun 21, 2010)

I have my library of DVD's on my external Hard drive, and would like to stream them over WIFI and be able to watch the movies on my iPad. I did download and set up the Air Video APP, but it won't play the files correctly. I've been reading about using a program called handbrake. Anyone used this? Is this my best option, or does someone have a better idea for what I'm trying to do?


----------



## energyzer (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm shocked that nobody had an answer here. Normally this group is pretty knowledgable. I did find that a program called Handbrake worked to change the folders over into mp4, which plays on the ipad through the air video app.


----------

